
Never Take Your Eyes Off This Hacker Metric - jayliew
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/26/never-take-your-eyes-off-this-hacker-metric/
======
flomo
I would suspect that messaging infrastructure like Gmail, Yahoo Mail, Skype,
AIM, and so on, all have very high "DAU to MAU ratios". Either you're on them
or you're not, and if you are, you need to check it.

But I'm not sure how these numbers are really comparable to another type of
site.

------
phamilton
Can someone confirm for me that DAU according to Facebook includes visiting a
page with the "Like" iframe?

